
Concentrate Mostly On One Company - antr
http://www.feld.com/wp/archives/2013/01/concentrate-mostly-on-one-company.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+FeldThoughts+%28Feld+Thoughts%29
======
iuguy
Not sure I agree here. Running a single company allows you to focus
exclusively on that company, but providing you have the bandwidth there's no
reason you can't do something else as well. I run a company as a single
founder and it takes up a lot of my time, but I also run another company with
a co-founder and I find that the two unrelated companies both benefit from me
being involved in the other.

